# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Gjuha shpiku kulturen apo kultura gjuhen?

## katana

kaq eshte pyetja kush shpiku ke - gjuha kulturen apo kultura gjuhen?

----------


## angeldust

Dmth. ti e ke nisur pyetjen me nenkuptimin qe me patjeter njera duhet te jete mamaja e tjetres... kur mund te jene edhe motra, kusherira te para, te dyta, te treta etj.

----------


## Subzero

*GJUH/Ë*,~A   II f. sh. ~Ë, ~ËT. 
1. Sistem i veçantë  tingujsh,  fjalësh,   trajtash  e  rregullash  për formimin e fjalëve e për lidhjen e tyre në fjali, i cili është *mjeti themelor e më i rëndësishëm që u shërben njerëzve për të mbrujtur e për të  shprehur mendimet dhe për t'u marrë vesh njëri me tjetrin në shoqëri*. Gjuha si dukuri shoqërore. Lindja (prejardhja) e gjuhës. Zhvillimi i gjuhës. Sistemi i gjuhës. Struktura e gjuhës. Mjetet e gjuhës.  Funksioni shoqëror i gjuhës.
2. Një sistem i tillë, që është krijuar e zhvilluar historikisht nga një popull dhe që përbën *një nga tiparet themelore të një kombësie a të një kombi*. Gjuha shqipe. 
...
5.  edhe fig. *Tërësia e mjeteve për të kumtuar ide, mendime ose ndjenja duke përdorur shenja të caktuara, tinguj,  lëvizje ose mjete të tjera shprehëse, që marrin një kuptim konvencional*. Gjuha e gjesteve (e gishtave).   Gjuha  e pikturës   (e muzikës).   Gjuha  e shkencës (e aritmetikës). Gjuha e formulave. Me gjuhën e shifrave.
6.  Tërësia e tingujve ose e lëvizjeve *që përdorin disa kafshë dhe shpendë për komunikimin e thjeshtë instinktiv ndërmjet tyre*.  Gjuha e kafshëve.   Gjuha  e shpendëve  (e  zogjve).   Gjuha   e   bletëve.
...


*KULTUR/Ë*,~A f. sh. ~A, ~AT. 
1. *Tërësia e arritjeve të një populli* dhe të gjithë njerëzimit *në fushën e prodhimit dhe në zhvillimin shoqëror e mendor*; shkalla e këtyre arritjeve dhe e këtij zhvillimi në një etapë të caktuar; fusha e zbvillimit shoqëror *që përfshin krijimtarinë e gjithanshme në gjuhë*, në art, në letërsi, në shkencë dhe në tërë jetën shpirtërore. Kultura kombëtare. Kultura shqiptare. Kultura popullore. ...
2.  Shkalla e zhvillimit që ka arritur një popull, një grup shoqëror a një njeri në një fushë të caktuar te veprimtarisë. Kuitura shëndetësore. Kultura muzikore. Kultura gjuhësore (e gjuhës).
3.  Tërësia e njohurive dhe e shprehive të sjelljes a të edukatës që ka përvetësuar e përvetëson një njeri në shkollë ose në jetë; zhvillimi i veprimtarisë kulturore e artistike.  Njeri me kulturë. 
...

KULTIV/OJ kal., ~OVA, ~UAR 
1. bujq. Mbjell një bimë a një pemë dhe kujdesem që të rritet e të japë frytet e duhura, duke i bërë të gjitha shërbimet e nevojshme. Kultivoj ullirin (orizin).
...
4.  fig.  Kujdesem  që  të  *rrënjoset  e   të   zhvillohet te dikush një ndjenjë, një ide, një rnendim, një qëndrim* etj...

_FGJSSH 1980 Tiranë_

__________________________________________________  ________


Main Entry: *lan·guage*
http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionar...nguage&x=0&y=0
Pronunciation: 'la[ng]-gwij, -wij | Function: noun
Etymology: Middle English, from Old French, from langue tongue, language, from Latin lingua -- more at TONGUE
1 a : the words, their pronunciation, and the methods of combining them used and understood by a community 
b 
(1) : audible, articulate, meaningful sound as produced by the action of the vocal organs 
(2) : a systematic *means of communicating ideas or feelings by the use of conventionalized signs, sounds, gestures, or marks having understood meanings* 
(3) : the suggestion by objects, actions, or conditions of associated ideas or feelings <language in their very gesture -- Shakespeare> 
(4) : *the means by which animals communicate* 
...


Main Entry: 1 *cul·ture*
http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionar...ulture&x=0&y=0
Pronunciation: 'k&l-ch&r | Function: noun
Etymology: Middle English, from Middle French, from Latin cultura, from cultus, past participle
1 : CULTIVATION, TILLAGE (shënimi im: kultivim bujqësor- shih më poshtë te "cultivate")
2 : *the act of developing the intellectual and moral faculties especially by education*
...
5 
-a : the integrated *pattern of human knowledge, belief, and behavior* that depends upon man's capacity for *learning and transmitting knowledge to succeeding generations* 
-b : the customary beliefs, social forms, and material traits of a racial, religious, or social group 
-c : the set of shared attitudes, values, goals, and practices that characterizes a company or corporation
...	

Main Entry: *cul·ti·vate*
http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionar...va=cultivating
Inflected Form(s): -vat·ed; -vat·ing
Etymology: Medieval Latin cultivatus, pp. of cultivare, from cultivus cultivable, from Latin cultus, past participle of colere
1 : to prepare or prepare and use for the raising of crops; also : to loosen or break up the soil about (growing plants)
2 
a : to foster the growth of <cultivate vegetables> 
b : CULTURE 2a 
c : *to improve by labor, care, or study* : REFINE <cultivate the mind>


_Webster Online Dictionary_: http://www.m-w.com

----------


## Subzero

*Përcaktimi:*

*Gjuha*
- mjeti themelor e më i rëndësishëm që u shërben njerëzve për të mbrujtur e për të shprehur mendimet dhe për t'u marrë vesh njëri me tjetrin në shoqëri.
- Tërësia e mjeteve për të kumtuar ide, mendime ose ndjenja duke përdorur shenja të caktuara, tinguj, lëvizje ose mjete të tjera shprehëse, që marrin një kuptim konvencional
- që përdorin disa kafshë dhe shpendë për komunikimin e thjeshtë instinktiv ndërmjet tyre.
- means of communicating ideas or feelings by the use of conventionalized signs, sounds, gestures, or marks having understood meanings
- the means by which animals communicate

*Kultura*
- Tërësia e arritjeve të një populli... në fushën e prodhimit dhe në zhvillimin shoqëror e mendor... që përfshin krijimtarinë e gjithanshme në gjuhë...
- Mbjell një bimë a një pemë dhe kujdesem që të rritet e të japë frytet e duhura
- Kujdesem që të rrënjoset e të zhvillohet te dikush një ndjenjë, një ide, një rnendim, një qëndrim
- the act of developing the intellectual and moral faculties especially by education
- pattern of human knowledge, belief, and behavior that depends upon man's capacity for learning and transmitting knowledge to succeeding generations
- to foster the growth of <cultivate vegetables>


*Shtjellimi:*

Kulturë do të thotë të kultivosh, zhvillosh, përparosh dijen (përvoja, teknika, metoda, teknologjia, aftësia, etj). Që të bëhet kjo, nevojitet mjeti që do e përcjellë/trashëgojë dijen. Këtu lind pyetja: Si e krijon njeriu dijen dhe si e zhvillon ai dijen?

Njeriu përfton dije duke dalluar/veçuar/shquar një diçka nga një diçka tjetër sipas vetive të tyre - që ai i njeh/dallon/shquan/veçon përmes shqisave të tij. Që një njeri të dallojë diçka nga një tjetër duhet t'i japë një shenjë konvencionale mbështetur në pesë shqisat (pamje, zhurmë, nxehtësi, erë, shije). Ai e regjistron një send në tru duke i përveshur këtij sendi 1-5 ndijimet e mundshme sipas shqisave të njeriut, që i japin këtij sendi dallueshmëri nga të tjerët. Tërësia e vetive të ndijuara të çdo sendi (i veçantë, i dallueshëm nga sende të tjera) është shenja konvencionale që njeriu përdor për të komunikuar me vetveten, për të menduar duke u mbështetur në pika referimi, pra në shenjat konvencionale, në shenjat dalluese.

_Shembull: Njeriu i parë.
Njeriu shikon trëndafilin. Fikson pamjen dhe erën e kësaj luleleje në tru. Kur t'i marrë erë, në tjetër vend, një luleje që ka pamje dhe erë të njëjtë me trëndafilin në fjalë, ai do njohë që dhe lulja tjetër është trëndafil. Kështu duke vepruar për çdo send._  (Ka shumë mundësi që ta hajë kuptohet; e po qe lule helmuese e ha mirë fare)

Përftimi i dijes bëhet kësisoj me grumbullimin e sa më shumë shenjave konvencionale, ndërthurjen mes këtyre shenjave, shkaqet, veprimet dhe pasojat që lidhen me këto shenja. Ky grumbullim quhet dije/njohje/përvojë.

Sipas përkufizimit në fjalor: Shenjat konvencionale janë gjuha! 
Rrjedhimisht që njeriu të përftojë dije duhet të përdorë shenjat dalluese, pra duhet të përdorë gjuhën (me shenja nga të pesë shqisat e mundshme).

Përfundimi kryesor këtu është: Mjeti për të përcjellë/zhvilluar dijen janë shenjat konvencionale, pra është gjuha (një gjuhë që përfshin shenja nga të pesë shqisat).

Sa u tha i përket një njeriu të vetëm.

Si i bëhet kur kemi dy njerëz? Që dija të kalojë mes dy njerëzve mjeti është sërish gjuha. Por çështja që hapet në këtë rast është se gjatë komunikimit njeriu duhet t'i përcjellë njeriut tjetër p.sh. një veti apo disa veti të një sendi, disa pasoja që rrjedhojnë prej këtij sendi, etj. Si mund t'ia përcjellë ai këto veti?

_Shembull:
Personazhet: Katja, Ana
Skena: Pranë një liqeni. Gjelbërim pranveror. Ftohtë. Bredha në te majtë në faqen e një mali. 

Katja dhe Ana ecin përkrah njëra tjetrës të shkujdesura duke shijuar pamjen e bukur të liqenit. Ana sheh një lule shumë të çuditshme dhe e këput për t'i marrë erë. Nga era e mirë Anës i vjen mendimi ta kafshojë lulen se mos ka dhe shije të mirë. Katja sheh Anën e bukur dhe eksitohet... hm... d.m.th. sheh Anën dhe ia ndalon dorën me forcë. Pas kësaj dëshiron t'i "bëjë të ditur" se kjo lule nuk duhet ngrënë se është helmuese dhe të vdes. Por Katja nuk mund ta hajë vetë e të vdesë thjesht për t'i treguar Anës pasojën (është e egër po jo dhe trape). Kështu ajo imiton veprimin që ka parë kur një njeri tjetër e hëngri atë lule dhe vdiq. Pra bën sikur e ha lulen dhe bën sikur vdes. Kështu Ana e merr vesh që kjo lule të vret dhe nuk duhet ngrënë. Në këtë rast Katja ka përdorur shenja me trup për t'i "bërë të ditur" Anës dijen e vet._ 

Në këtë vazhdë si më praktik sesa përdorimi i gjymtyrëve apo trupit, etj. lindi dikur dhe përdorimi i gjuhës për të nxjerrë tinguj, për t'i bashkangjitur sendeve (vetive, veprimeve, etj) të ndryshme tinguj të ndryshëm për t'i dalluar nga njëri-tjetri (kështu që nuk ka dhe shumë rëndësi nëse kanë apo jo të bëjnë me imitimin e tingujve të natyrës, pavarësisht se kjo ndodh),  kësisoj:

Gjuha (tejzat zanore) u përdor për të përcjellë dijen si mjeti më i frytshëm, më i thjeshtë e më praktik (sesa përdorimi i shëmbëllimeve me trup, gjymtyrë, etj). Dikur kjo gjuhë u shenjua me gërvishtje/vizatim për t'u përcjellë dhe me pamje (lindja e shkrimit).


*Përmbledhja:*

Kulturë do të thotë të kultivosh dijen, pra të përftosh, të përcjellësh, të zhvillosh dijen (mendimin, aftësinë, teknologjinë, etj).
Për të vepruar me dijen nevojiten një mjet që bën të mundur këtë përftim, mbledhje, përcjellje. Ky mjet përdor shenja dalluese (që bëhen konvencionale për përdorim mes shumë njerëzish). Përdorimi i shenjave dalluese (qofshin këto të ndijuara nga të pesë shqisat 1.shikim 2.nuhatje 3.shijim 4.dëgjim 5.prekje) quhet gjuhë. Thjeshtimi praktik i gjuhës bëri që gjuha përmes tejzash zanore (korda vokale) të jetë më e thjeshta, më e shpejta, më praktikja nga të gjithë llojet e derimësotme (gjymtyrë, trup, shëmbëllim, etj.). Shkalla e dytë (plotësuese por jo qenësore) e gjuhës ishte shkrimi i saj, gjë që e bën të përdorshme qoftë dhe pa e folur (pra me shkrim e lexim).


*Përfundimi:*
Gjuha lindi para kulturës sepse dija lindi para kulturës dhe dija nuk mund të përftohet pa shenjimin e dallimeve mes sendeve, vetive, veprimeve etj. Ky shenjim dallimesh quhet gjuhë.

_Përfundim shtesë:
- Pa gjuhë nuk ka dije. Pa dije nuk ka mendim. Pa gjuhë nuk ka mendim._



Përralla në Lesh, shëndetja prej nesh.

----------


## Subzero

> kaq eshte pyetja kush shpiku ke - gjuha kulturen apo kultura gjuhen?


Meqë jemi ke gjuha :) 
"Kush, i,e kujt, kujt, kë, prej kujt" për frymorë. "Cili, i,e cilit, cilit, cilin, prej cilit" për jofrymorë.

Gjuhën e shpiku truri, instiktivisht. Dija u shpik duke përdorur gjuhën. Kultura u shpik nga dija. 

Kush ka DAB t'zi Dortmundi se vduqa?

----------


## Subzero

Më lart, te përfundimi, ka një sqarim që e lashë përgjysëm:

_është_
(qofshin këto të ndijuara nga të pesë shqisat 1.shikim 2.nuhatje 3.shijim 4.dëgjim 5.prekje)

_duhet_
(qofshin këto të përftuara/ndijuara nga të pesë shqisat 1.shikim 2.nuhatje 3.shijim 4.dëgjim 5.prekje apo qofshin këto të krijuara)

----------


## FLORIRI

Kjo ka te beje me shume me ceshtjen se si e shtjellojme evolucionin gjuhesor.Psh termat termo-dinamike,filo-zofi,bio-logji etj etj nuk kane ardhur pa u mbeshtetur ne fjale qe tashme egzistonin.Bio dihej po edhe logji dihej Biologji tashme hyn ne kulturen gjuhesore.Une jam i mendimit qe secili popull ka pasur nje bagazh fjalesh qe ti sherbenin per evolimin e metejshem gjuhesor.Enigme mbetet ceshtja e gjuheve.Nuk ka dyshim qe ky bagazh fjalesh qe ben te mundur evolimin gjuhesor,ben te mundur edhe zhvillimin kulturor.

----------


## EnkeleaS

> kaq eshte pyetja kush shpiku ke - gjuha kulturen apo kultura gjuhen?



Kjo pyetje mund të këtë formë:
   -kaq eshte pyetja kush shpiku ke - veza pulën apo pula vezën ?


Shëndet !

----------


## Subzero

> Kjo pyetje mund të këtë formë:
>    -kaq eshte pyetja kush shpiku ke - veza pulën apo pula vezën ?
> 
> 
> Shëndet !



Sipas zbërthimit tim s'ka të bëjë fare me atë formë! Madje është e qartë fare!
Ku e mbështet ti këtë arsyetim?

----------


## Subzero

Katana, 

n.q.s. do kundërshtohesh me pretekstin që:
"Po flas për kulturën në lidhje me gjuhën zanore dhe jo me gjuhën në fazat fillestare!" 

atëherë duhet të kërkosh sqarimin (duke e sulmuar me argumentim mbrojtës) :
"Mënyra si e ke zgjedhur çështjen ka të bëjë me kulturën në fazë fillestare dhe me gjuhën në fazën përfundimtare apo me të dyja në fazë fillestare apo me të dyja në fazë përfundimtare?"

Kuptohet që nëse përgjigja është: 
"Të dyja në fazë fillestare apo përfundimtare." 

atëherë shtjellimi i mësipërm fiton. Nëse përgjigja të jepet që: 
"Bëhet fjalë për gjuhën zanore, pra për gjuhën në fazë përfundimtare, për gjuhën e folur/shkruar si dhe për kulturën që është ende në fillesat e veta!"

atëherë mund të mbrosh pozicionin me përligjjen që: 
"Kjo është zgjedhje arbitrare me paramendim, duke i dhënë që në nisje përparësi kulturës, por nëse kjo është ajo çka kërkohet atëherë *detyrimisht* nga përcaktimi i qëllimshëm *ka mundësi që* kultura (që duke qenë ende në fillimet e veta - e kësisoj nuk quhet ende kulturë, po gjithsesi zgjedhja është arbitrare kështu që është kushtëzuar me qëllim) ka lindur para gjuhës së folur/shkruar. Por meqënëse në tre format e tjera të mundshme të pyetjes gjuha mund të mbrohet pa problem, kjo tregon që ka më shumë argumentim që përparëson gjuhën kundër kulturës. Aq më tepër që në përcaktim kultura duhet të përfshijë një mjet që  bën të mundur përcjelljen e saj. 

Ky mjet quhet gjuhë, çfarëdo forme që të ketë (shenjore, trupore, zanore, etj.), por meqënëse pyetja e përcaktuar që jepet është arbitrare atëhere edhe përgjigja do rrjedhë e kushtëzuar nga ky përcaktim i qëllimshëm."

Fjalia e fundit në këtë mbrojtje nxjerr në pah pandershmërinë në përcaktimin e pyetjes apo në shtrimin e çështjes dhe gjasat janë që mos të marrë fare mundimin ta mbrojë këtë pozicion, sepse humbet pikë në faktin që nuk e ka menduar mirë pyetjen, ose që e ka menduar me qëllim që të përfitojë epërsi kundër një kundërshtari që nuk e vë re qëllimshmërinë.

Nëse të vjen ndonjë lloj kundërshtimi tjetër apo paqartësi në lidhje me shtjellimin lart, sille.


shnet

----------


## EnkeleaS

Subzero, kur njeriu hapi sytë, ai filloi të çmoj apo të urrej atë që e rrethonte. Vet fakti që fillon të bëjë dallime, është pikënisja e kulturës.

Subzero, kur njeriu hapi sytë, ai filloi të kontaktojë me atë që e rrethonte. Vet fakti që fillon të kontaktojë, është pikënisja e gjuhës.

Subzero, që të dyja lindën me njeriun. Eshtë çështje tjetër nëse njëra eshtë zhvulluar më ngadalë apo më shpejt se tjetra....

Ndoshta përgjigjja e këtij lloji do të ishte më satisfaksionuese për të gjithë....

Shëndet !

----------


## Subzero

S'është çështja që të "satisfaksionohemi" ne që të mos t'i ngelë kujt hatri, por është çështje zbërthimi arsyetues me deduksion. Megjithatë duke qenë se qëllimi i temës u përmbush gjithsesi dhe unë të përshëndes.

----------


## Dara

Ne aspetkin qe e kam kapur une, do te thoja : *Kultura ka ndikuar ne lindjen e Gjuhes.* Gjuha ka egzistuar gjithnje, vetem se ka qene ne nje forme tjeter, jo kaq direkte qe eshte sot. Nqs do te shkojme me mijera vjet me pare, kur njerezit nuk kishin mundesi te komunikonin me fjale midis tyre, do te gjejme fakte, (skulptura apo "piktura neper shpella" )te cilat ne kuptimin e plote te fjales perbejne nje pjese te asaj  qe quhet Kulture. Arti ne ate kohe ka patur te njejtin qellim qe ka dhe sot: *komunikimi ne heshtje*.
Me poshte eshte Skulptura me e vogel ne bote, "Venus of Willendorf", qe i perket 25000-21000 B.C, qe eshte vetem 11 cm e gjate. 
"Chinese Horse" 15000-13000 B.C, nje pikture ne limsestone(nuk e di si i thone ne shqip) dhe ka permasat 5 ft. 6 inches:

----------


## diikush

> kaq eshte pyetja kush shpiku ke - gjuha kulturen apo kultura gjuhen?


 mendoj se eshte kapaciteti (prezenca) i larte i intelektit tek njeriu qe ben te mundshem lindjen e menyrave te ndryshme te komunikimit; gjuha nje prej tyre

kultura gjithashtu mendoj se eshte nje tregues i rrjedhojave apo 'punes' te po ketij intelekti, te gershetuar me elementet e tjere perberes te qenies njeri (morali, socializimi/shoqerueshmeria, etj).

pra kultura dhe gjuha te dyja bashke jane 'pasoja' te themi te intelektit (e me thelle te vete qenies njeri), jo shkaqe te njera-tjetres...

----------


## Inteligjentja

Eh kjo eshte njesoj si ajo puna e vezes me pulen! Dmth nuk ka nje peregjigje te sakte per kete. Gjuha mund te shpiket, ndersa kultura jo. Kultura zhvillohet.  Keto ecin paralelisht me njera-tjetren dhe ashti sic permendi edhe parafolesi jane rrjedhoja te njera -tjetres.  :Lulja3:

----------


## Flava

gjuha shpiku kulturen mendoj une, per arsyen e thjeshte se pa "goje" nuk ke si flet, si krijon kulturen. Kultura ka te beje me Dijen, e  Dija nuk mund te konceptohet dot pa gjuhen.

----------

